# Louisiana reds?



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Any body ever go down there for the big bull reds? Anyone fish them on the fly?


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Yes and no! October is best!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

6Speed said:


> Yes and no! October is best!


I heard September or October was the best time. Did you go with a guide or DIY?


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Those things look like a blast to catch


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

brushbuster said:


> I heard September or October was the best time. Did you go with a guide or DIY?


Couple of life long friends go every year. Maybe I'll go this year since I'll be vaccinated?


----------



## Chasin Tales (Jan 20, 2006)

Fished out of Venice. Did both backwater and offshore. Caught reds in both. Just over an hour from the airport. An interesting fishery.


----------

